# What type of betta do I have? Just paid $30 for it because the guy said it’s a “rare” one?



## Mackkyboy (Mar 8, 2020)

Help me figure out if it’s worth what I paid?!


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

I think its a Crowntail Betta, cost around 3.50 to 6.00 dollars for common ones. Where did you buy him?


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

Hi

Hes a Crown tail, and he looks way overfed.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Poor quality CT - rays are not equal (can't see fin spread, so I can't comment on it). Color is common. Nothing rare about this guy.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Price depends on where you buy them. Online, CT are from $25 and up + shipping (usually $15). In the local PetSmart, the last time I checked, $10-$20.


----------

